

Natural language processing in JavaScript - milroc
http://loadfive.com/knwlDemo/

======
hdragomir
I really like this!

Still, a simple sentence like "I was happy at noon" will not be understood at
all.

------
angersock
Very cool!

I notice that some time words (noon, afternoon, morning) don't work, nor does
military-style time.

Links to things like localhost on some path work, but common www.whatever.com
or whatever.com don't.

Adding a bunch of profanity in all caps didn't seem to trigger the emotion
thingy at all.

Cheers!

EDIT:

Can you set the www subdomain to redirect to your main? Right now it just
bombs out. :(

